# H&R Porsche 997 Turbo.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just had a sex wee :lol: 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Hated those wheels at 1st, but they're growing on me now (albeit s l o w l y)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Way way too fussy for my liking. I prefer Mayur's C4S or the new GT3 for their looks.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Just had a sex wee :lol: 8)


The yellow calipers must remind you of my TT.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a sex wee :lol: 8)
> ...


...and the silver paint makes me think of yours too.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Trying to close my jaw...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Very me!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i want i want i want!!

Is it true that if you have PCCB you get no brake dust?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a sex wee :lol: 8)
> ...


Yes, that must be it.

Saw that car & my 1st thought was it looks like Tims TT :lol: :wink:

Surely those piccies must make you salivate a little?? Can't see why Kev think it's fussy unless he means the windscreen sticker :lol: :wink:

I'm struggling to see the difference between this car & the standard 997 Turbo, but being H&R i guess it's just got fancier springs & H&R paintshopped on the number plate.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

There is mileage in disliking certain cars just for the sake of it. To appear different, away from the norm.

I think its bollocks myself (the negativity, not the 997).


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm struggling to see the difference between this car & the standard 997 Turbo, but being H&R i guess it's just got fancier springs & H&R paintshopped on the number plate.


. . . exactly, turbo looks stock apart from the ride height as you'd expect - looks too low now for my likeing and after driving one of these can't see why they'd even bother trying to alter the awesome stance and set up this car has?

Dean


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> There is mileage in disliking certain cars just for the sake of it. To appear different, away from the norm.
> 
> I think its bollocks myself (the negativity, not the 997).


[robot voice]Must conform.... Must like Golf GTi, must like every car the press rave about, must think Honda Civic Type R's are chav, mustn't have an opinion. Please accept humble apologies![/robot voice]

I certainly don't dislike certain cars "just for the sake of it". Personally I think the 997 Turbo is too fussy, with way too many vents and unnesessary bumps. Completely ruins the clean lines of the 997 (just look at Mayurs clean C4S 997). The GT3 is the racing/spoiler/track look 997 and it does it well becasue it is what it is.

All IM(clearly wrong)O of course.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks OK, but it hardly lights up my world.

I, too, am allowed an opinion. Just because I don't think the 911 is the ultimate car, that doesn't make me a bad person. It just makes me a person with a different opinion.

It really is nothing to do with "being different". If I'm different, then so be it. Its about the car, not my personality.

I don't get that turned on by what is essentially a blown first-gen Beetle on drugs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and despite finally saying they liked it, Evo weren't that impressed with the handling near-limit of the standard 911 Turbo, and made reference to the fact that the N/A car is starting to fight physics too...



> The Turbo feels compact, as youâ€™d expect, but it also feels stubbier than other 997s. Whether this is due to the widened rear track Iâ€™m not sure, but the Turbo definitely feels different.
> 
> Our first flying lap is breathless, not just due to the stonking power (it peaks 9mph faster than the Evo) and eye-popping braking, but because itâ€™s proving a real handful. And I mean a real handful. Familiarity would surely smooth some of the rough edges from my inputs, but nevertheless the Turbo feels like a car at war with itself as much as with the circuit.
> 
> ...


Frustrating and scrappy are two words I would NOT want to hear about a Â£100k sportscar.

Or is that being negative for the sake of it?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Dr_Parmar said:


> i want i want i want!!
> 
> Is it true that if you have PCCB you get no brake dust?


It's not true. Although it is "signifacantly" reduced you do get a little.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Me also. I cannot see anything different at all. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Me neither, unless H&R have more to offer than Walter Rohrl and his teams' 10,000 development miles (on the 997T damper settings alone), concluding that the Turbo is better (and intended)for fast road work, whereas the GT3 is better at the track.

I don't see what HR can bring ot the party, aprt from the usual, "lower harder less roll" irrelevant crap.

...and i really dislike th 997T wheel design - the GT3 is far better resolved.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Apart from wanting to fulfill a childhood dream a key reason for me buying a 997 is its simplicity of form and design whilst depicting "discreet power". It's lines are clean and crisp and the concept hasn't deviated greatly from the time of my childhood. I've always liked the basic shape. The 997 C2/S C4/S have gone back to the base form and concept and IMO they are beautiful.

By all accounts the 997 Turbo is an increadible car, but... they've deviated from the simplicity of the 997 and I wish they would have stuck to the above aesthetic design goals. Sure they need large air intakes and brake cooling ducts but keep it all discreet. The huge spoiler too can be designed so that its discreet. Over the next couple of years I was going to get a turbo... now I think it'll be the GT3... I'll get used to the spoiler I guess.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> It looks OK, but it hardly lights up my world.
> 
> I, too, am allowed an opinion. Just because I don't think the 911 is the ultimate car, that doesn't make me a bad person. It just makes me a person with a different opinion.
> 
> ...


Opinions are opinions Tim & that's what makes the world an interesting place.

I can fully agree with it not floating some peoples boat as that's all down to tastes, it's just i'd be surprised by anyone stating they hate the look of that car (perhaps not love, but hate such a stunning piece of metal) & i'm not saying YOU said you hated it.

Horses for courses really 

Can agree with Kev about the slight fussy looks of the Turbo, but it's more function than form, as they have to incorporate & cool the Turbos, accomodate the bigger brakes etc. etc. The spoiler is a little OTT but i don't think it's any larger than the GT3 wing.

For me personally, if i was spending Â£100K, i'd want the car to stand out a little from it's sibblings, not OTT but defo stand out. Also bear in mind how many Pork owners have altered the look of their 996's to make them look like GT2/3's or turbos with bodykits, rear spoilers & different wheels. This is quite common by what i'vee seen (especially the GT3 body-kit).


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

After being initially excited about the 997 Turbo, I've now read the reviews, comments from owners and seen a couple in the car park at work and cannot now see myself forking out for one. I would have to spend at least an extra Â£40k to get one if I traded in my C2S and I just don't believe I would get that much extra car. The looks too are just a bit "trying too hard" IMO and the clean lines of the 997 are lost to some extent.

It still makes me think that the 997 in its base form (S or non S) is the ultimate car when you take all factors into consideration such as performance, comfort, cost, depreciation, understatement, image etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

so whats new apart from the reg-plate?


----------

